

Ask YC: In SF for a few days, where to go to see "hacker culture"? - nadim

Any events going on? Right now Stanford and surrounding area is on my radar, any suggestions on what else to see/do?<p>(I have typical travel plans too, just wanted to throw this out there)
======
cmer
* University Ave, Palo Alto

* Sand Hill Rd., Palo Alto

* Google HQ, Mountain View

* Apple HQ, Cupertino

* Watch Meetup.com and Upcoming.org for meetups

* Drive around Palo Alto, Mtn View, Sunnyvale, you'll see a lot of tech company buildings (I loved doing that the first time I was in the valley)

* Check with Stanford BASES if there's any interesting talk for you to attend

------
vikas5678
I hope you were at the Google IO conference?

~~~
nadim
yes

------
aaroneous
When are you going to be out here?

~~~
nadim
right now

~~~
aaroneous
Come experience the tech AND SF social scene at the LS party saturday:
<http://laughingsquid.com/laughing-squid-2008/>

Next week there's a SF Newtech "Belly up" meeting (a good place to meet tech
folks in a friendly atmosphere):
<http://newtech.meetup.com/15/calendar/7924275/>

